# My brown rice just isn't right.



## lovelycook234 (Jan 26, 2012)

Every time I make brown rice it seems to never cook completely but burn on the bottom.I know brown rice is suppose so have a different texture than white rice,but I can't seem to get it right. What's the right way to cook brown rice?


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 26, 2012)

I got a rice steamer and it's perfect every time.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been cooking brown rice this way for 40 years.

Measure out some dry brown rice.
Put it in a sieve and rinse it very well.
Put it in a heavy pot. I use enamelled cast iron.
Add twice as much water as rice.
Add ~ 1/4 tsp salt.

Bring the rice to a boil.
*Don't stir the rice.*
Boil for 5-10 minutes.
*Don't stir the rice.*
Turn the heat down.
*Don't stir the rice.*
Put the lid on.
Simmer for ~50 minutes. (~35-40 min, if it is brown basmati)
*Don't stir the rice.*

To check if the rice is done, poke a wooden spoon straight down and then lean it a little bit, so you can see all the way to the bottom. Pull out a few grains of rice and taste them. I seldom bother to taste the rice any more because I am so familiar with how it looks when it's done.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 26, 2012)

Taxlady gives some good advice, however, I think the most important thing is this:

*"Turn the heat down."*

If you're rice is burning on the bottom, you are cooking it at more than a simmer. I cook rice at the lowest setting on the burner. Leave the lid on and don't stir.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 26, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Taxlady gives some good advice...


 
Mostly Water's advice is better. A rice cooker is the best way to make any kind of rice, and a good one will also steam vegetalbes, act as a slow cooker and the Krups rice cooker I have makes oatmeal, too! 

If the rice cooker comes with a steamer basket that sits on top of the rice bucket, you can cook your rice and steam your vegetables at the same time!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 26, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mostly Water's advice is better. A rice cooker is the best way to make any kind of rice, and a good one will also steam vegetalbes, act as a slow cooker and the Krups rice cooker I have makes oatmeal, too!


Sorry, I don't see spending money on a gadget to be better advice. I've been making rice (and vegetables) just fine for about 40 years now without a rice cooker. 

It's good to understand the basics of driving before buying a sports car.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 26, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sorry, I don't see spending money on a gadget to be better advice. I've been making rice (and vegetables) just fine for about 40 years now without a rice cooker.


 
And I can pull nails out with my teeth, but I prefer to use a claw hammer.

The rice cooker is a multi-purpose cooking tool, and most professionals use them, including Martin Yan and Ming Tsai. 60 bucks American is a small price to pay for perfectly cooked rice, vegetables, stews, and oatmeal for the next ten years.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 26, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> And I can pull nails out with my teeth, but I prefer to use a claw hammer.
> 
> The rice cooker is a multi-purpose cooking tool, and most professionals use them, including Martin Yan and Ming Tsai. 60 bucks American is a small price to pay for perfectly cooked rice, vegetables, stews, and oatmeal for the next ten years.


Holy cow. Sounds to me like you just enjoy being argumentative. But whatever. As the saying goes, there's more than one way to skin a cat.

If you want to shell out 60 bucks on an appliance, it's your money. But I also think it's important to understand cooking basics. I'd be willing to bet both Martin Yan amd Ming Tsai learned to cook rice in a pot before buying an appliance.


----------



## GLC (Jan 26, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Taxlady gives some good advice, however, I think the most important thing is this:
> 
> *"Turn the heat down."*
> 
> If you're rice is burning on the bottom, you are cooking it at more than a simmer. I cook rice at the lowest setting on the burner. Leave the lid on and don't stir.



And if you have gas, you may have to further reduce the heat. For my gas range (GE Profile running propane), even on the "simmer" burner, I have to use a heat diffuser to get it down to a proper low level.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 26, 2012)

lovelycook234 said:


> Every time I make brown rice it seems to never cook completely but burn on the bottom.I know brown rice is suppose so have a different texture than white rice,but I can't seem to get it right. What's the right way to cook brown rice?



I'll tell you how I make my brown rice and perhaps it will work for you. I guess there's many ways to succeed since mine isn't exactly like any of the above.

Put one measure of brown rice and two measures of water in a small sauce pan. Choose a pan that has a reasonably tight fitting lid, and the size should be such that the rice and water come up about half way.

Bring the rice to a boil, then quickly reduce the heat to the lowest setting and tightly cover. Do not take the cover off at any time. Do not peek. Do not stir it. Continue cooking for about 35-40 minutes then turn off the heat. At this point I usually give the rice a quick stir and put the cover back on until it's time to serve.

You should understand that it's the steam that cooks the rice not the water. Every time you remove the cover you're letting the important steam escape and reducing the amount of water left to produce steam. Do this too many times and most or all of the water will be gone and the bottom will burn. Use too big a pan or pot and your steam will be spread out and wasted on not cooking rice. If the lid doesn't fit tightly enough the steam will escape with the same end result, water gone and bottom burned.

The same method works for me with white rice. The only difference is that white rice takes 20 minutes and brown rice takes 40 minutes.

I recommend everybody should try Lundberg's "Jubilee" brown rice mixture, available at Whole Foods Market and other stores and online. It's my favorite brown rice.




GLC said:


> And if you have gas, you may have to further reduce  the heat. For my gas range (GE Profile running propane), even on the  "simmer" burner, I have to use a heat diffuser to get it down to a  proper low level.



Yeah that's a good idea. I've sometimes felt that my natural gas stove burner even on the lowest setting was dangerously too high. To cook rice properly IMO you really need the very lowest flame possible, just the smallest amount of heat, just barely enough to produce a small amount of steam, no more than that.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 26, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> ...
> 
> Bring the rice to a boil, then quickly reduce the heat to the lowest setting and tightly cover. Do not take the cover off at any time. Do not peek. Do not stir it. Continue cooking for about 35-40 minutes then turn off the heat. At this point I usually give the rice a quick stir and put the cover back on until it's time to serve.
> ...



When you let it sit with the burner off, it's going to make a big difference whether you use electric or gas. The heat retention of the pot will matter too.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 26, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mostly Water's advice is better. A rice cooker is the best way to make any kind of rice, and a good one will also steam vegetalbes, act as a slow cooker and the Krups rice cooker I have makes oatmeal, too!
> 
> If the rice cooker comes with a steamer basket that sits on top of the rice bucket, you can cook your rice and steam your vegetables at the same time!



I don't want to know what those vegis look like if they are steaming for as long as brown rice.  

I don't have any spare space in my kitchen. I wouldn't mind having a rice cooker, but it's not very far up the list of things that I want. There are other things, that will take up space, that I want first. And, it isn't one of those kitchen toys that will make preparing the food enough easier that I will make that food more often. I make rice about once a week now. I make more than I need and refrigerate and/or freeze some. It nukes up really quickly. Or, I could steam it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> When you let it sit with the burner off, it's going to make a big difference whether you use electric or gas. The heat retention of the pot will matter too.



Yes of course. I was assuming a gas stove. Of course you'll have to take it off the burner if you have an electric stove.

In my situation (gas stove) the heat retention of the pot will keep the rice warm until serving time. At the end of the cooking time (40 minutes for brown rice) the liquid should be gone and the retained heat won't appreciably cook the rice further since there's no more steam being generated. After that point any heat applied to the bottom of the pan will just burn the rice because there's no more water left to evaporate and carry the heat into steam.

In fact the exact instant the last water is turned to steam is the perfect instant to turn off the flame or remove the rice from your electric stove. For me that usually works out to be approximately 40 minutes, or close enough.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine makes quinoa too.  I can also serve and store the rice in the container that it cooks in.  

I admit that it's a gadget, and "extra", but since I can't make decent rice on the stove - neither can my mom - I don't think it's an indulgence.  I bought ours several years ago & it wasn't like I used the rent money.  I could afford it.

Until then, we microwaved our rice and you know what?  Microwave energy costs money too.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 26, 2012)

MostlyWater said:


> Mine makes quinoa too.  I can also serve and store the rice in the container that it cooks in.
> 
> I admit that it's a gadget, and "extra", but since I can't make decent rice on the stove - neither can my mom - I don't think it's an indulgence.  I bought ours several years ago & it wasn't like I used the rent money.  I could afford it.
> 
> Until then, we microwaved our rice and you know what?  Microwave energy costs money too.



That's why a rice cooker is a great tool for you and not for me.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 26, 2012)

I get great results cooking white rice in my Cuisinart rice cooker. However I've never gotten good results using brown rice. I know I should experiment with adjusting the water:rice ratio but I've just gotten around to it. Partly that's because when I cook brown rice I often cook only small quantities, but I often cook larger quantities of white rice partly because IMO white rice is better for making the typical Asian fried rice recipes I'm fond of, so I don't mind having lots of white rice left over.

Brown rice, particularly that Lundberg Jubilee I recommend, has such a nice nutty taste when freshly cooked that IMO is not nearly as nice when reheated. That's why I generally cook only small quantities of brown rice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2012)

I get great results using the directions on the package, in a pot!  It's pretty much the same as Taxlady's TNT method.  Love brown rice.

As much as I love gadgets, not sure I could find the space for a rice maker.


----------



## AlisonC (Jan 26, 2012)

For perfect brown rice every time, use your oven. This is Alton Brown's recipe, and it always works!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 27, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sorry, I don't see spending money on a gadget to be better advice. I've been making rice (and vegetables) just fine for about 40 years now without a rice cooker.
> 
> It's good to understand the basics of driving before buying a sports car.


I agree with Steve. One of the tips I picked up on American Test Kitchen is to rinse all rice. So before you cook the rice, run it under hot water (in a strainer) until the water runs clear, massage the rice as you are running the water over it. It does make a difference. I also add the rice when the water starts to boil and then I turn the temp down and cover the pot. I have no problem with the rice sticking to the bottom of the pan. I have to admit I am a bit "dyslexic" about problems cooking rice. For me, it is a no brainer and I haven't had any problems cooking rice...longer than Steve has.


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sorry, I don't see spending money on a gadget to be better advice. I've been making rice (and vegetables) just fine for about 40 years now without a rice cooker.
> 
> It's good to understand the basics of driving before buying a sports car.


 
Same here. Learing to turn the heat down to very low is the answer to cooking brown rice. That doesn't take a college degree. Or a needless appliance. She asked for directions and was given excellent advice.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 27, 2012)

I used to be terrible at cooking rice in a pot, almost bought a rice cooker.  I watched good eats and Alton explained that you needed less water than the instructions called for, since then my rice has been perfect.  I use electric, and the burner on low cooks perfectly, I can even simmer tomato sauce for hours without sticking or burning.

Brown rice, I sometimes buy the boil-in-bag uncle Ben's or Success, mainly because of my poor time management skills in the evening.  More than once have I planned on brown rice only to realize I should have started it a 1/2 hour ago


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I used to be terrible at cooking rice in a pot, almost bought a rice cooker.  I watched good eats and Alton explained that you needed less water than the instructions called for, since then my rice has been perfect.  I use electric, and the burner on low cooks perfectly, I can even simmer tomato sauce for hours without sticking or burning.
> 
> Brown rice, I sometimes buy the boil-in-bag uncle Ben's or Success, mainly because of my poor time management skills in the evening.  More than once have I planned on brown rice only to realize I should have started it a 1/2 hour ago :lol:



That's the main reason I like to have cooked rice in the freezer. It was also handy when I served potatoes with supper and found out that my friend doesn't eat potatoes. No problemo - 2 minutes later, she had brown rice to go with her supper.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 27, 2012)

i don't leave the rice steamer out opn the counter, tax lady.  my 3 cup unit fits sweetly into a cabinet.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2012)

MostlyWater said:


> i don't leave the rice steamer out opn the counter, tax lady.  my 3 cup unit fits sweetly into a cabinet.



I don't have any spare space in any cabinets. I have two Ikea, Ivar shelves in my kitchen and I don't have any spare space on those. Definitely no spare counter space.


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2012)

With the ATK method of washing the rice under hot water until the water runs clear, you lose all the nutrients. "until the water runs clear" should tell you something. Sometimes ATK is more concerned with ease and quickness than with the loss of nutrition.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> With the ATK method of washing the rice under hot water until the water runs clear, you lose all the nutrients. "until the water runs clear" should tell you something. Sometimes ATK is more concerned with ease and quickness than with the loss of nutrition.


That only applies to enriched white rice to which nutrients have been added, not brown rice.


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2012)

I have never cooked brown rice. But why wouldn't that apply to brown rice also. If you are washing it until the water runs clear, would there not still be a loss of nutrients? Does ATK advise only washing white and not brown rice before it is cooked?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 27, 2012)

Milled white rice often has nutrients added back to it. They put it in a big tumble dryer and add a powder containing vitamin B, iron, etc. You shouldn't wash this type of rice because, like you said, you'll wash off the nutrients.

It's fine to wash brown rice, though. All the nutrients are on the inside of the hull. I've even read that soaking brown rice can make it _more_ nutritious, because it helps activate enzymes and essential amino acids. And of course it also helps cut down the cooking time a little.


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Milled white rice often has nutrients added back to it. They put it in a big tumble dryer and add a powder containing vitamin B, iron, etc. You shouldn't wash this type of rice because, like you said, you'll wash off the nutrients.
> 
> It's fine to wash brown rice, though. All the nutrients are on the inside of the hull. I've even read that soaking brown rice can make it _more_ nutritious, because it helps activate enzymes and essential amino acids. And of course it also helps cut down the cooking time a little.


 
Thank you.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you cut down on the amount of water if you soak the brown rice first?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Do you cut down on the amount of water if you soak the brown rice first?


Not that I've noticed, but I think I also use a little different ratio of rice to water than some of you. I've seen a couple people in this thread mention using 1 part rice to 2 parts water. I vary the amount of water depending on the type of rice.

For brown rice, I soak 1 cup for an hour in cold water, then drain and rinse it. Then I add 2 1/4 cups water and cook until all the water is evaporated, which can take 40-50 minutes. So maybe I'm adding a little more water and cooking it longer. I should add I don't like rice al dente, or with a lot of "chew", unless it's going to be used for a salad.

Now if I'm making a white rice like basmati, I do it a little different. I soak 1 cup of rice for 30 minutes, and wash and rinse it well. The stuff that makes the water cloudy is starch, and by washing off the starch you get rice that doesn't clump together near as much (nicer for Indian and Middle Eastern type dishes). Then saute the rice in a little oil about 5 minutes before adding 1 1/2 cups water. Cover, cook over very low heat until the water is evaporated.

I do the same as you and make up larger batches about once a week, which I then refrigerate to use with meals throughout the week. I haven't tried freezing, though. I will have to give that a shot.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 27, 2012)

I also saute my rice in a little oil before cooking, I like the results.  I've never done a soak though, I do rinse.

Basmati and Jasmine are about the only white rices that I cook now.  If you go to an Asian market, they usually have great prices on it compared to the grocery store.


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2012)

I am with you Steve. I don't like al dente anything. I hate veggies that are barely steamed. I want to be able to get my fork into them. I hate eating at a restaurant and have to pick my veggies up with my hands because I can't get my fork into them.


----------



## GLC (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty clearly there are a lot of ideas of what people think steamed long grain white rice should be like. The brand distributors obvious think it sounds nice to say it's "fluffy," which I take to mean all grains cooked dry but distinctly intact and not sticking together at all. I don't like it "fluffy" and want it somewhat softer and "forkable." And if it's going to be placed in a bowl before or after the soup goes in, I want it of a consistency that a mass of it will scoop up and hold its shape. 

The medium grain  rissoto rices need to be able to cook for a time in liquid and still have separate grains, and they're left al dente so they don't clump. The "sticky" part leaves the rice and thickens the liquid. 

Tonight, I'm making black rice to get a third night out of some chicken sausage soup because we ran through the cornbread the first two nights. It's soaking right now, because it needs plenty of cooking time anyway. I want to order some South Carolina heirloom gold rice and try it. 

I sometimes see a modified rice cooking directions, typically, combine 1 part rice with 4 parts water and simmer for 30 minutes, drain, and leave covered for 15 more minutes. Anyone tried that?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 27, 2012)

The most important elements of cooking any kind of rice are (1) use a pot or pan with a tight fitting lid, and (2) cook it over the lowest possible heat, just enough to ensure production of the steam that cooks the rice.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> The most important elements of cooking any kind of rice are (1) use a pot or pan with a tight fitting lid, and (2) cook it over the lowest possible heat, just enough to ensure production of the steam that cooks the rice.



I'm not convinced about the tight fitting lid. Or, maybe we define that differently. I don't think the lids on my enamelled cast iron pots fit tightly, but they make perfect brown rice. I have no idea about white rice. I have never cooked it.


----------



## lovelycook234 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I really can't afford a rice cooker, so I'll stick to the old fashioned way. But, its still good to hear advice from all sides!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'm not convinced about the tight fitting lid. Or, maybe we define that differently. I don't think the lids on my enamelled cast iron pots fit tightly, but they make perfect brown rice. I have no idea about white rice. I have never cooked it.



A tight fitting lid keeps the steam in. Steam is what cooks the rice. Thus the term "steamed rice." If the steam escapes then the cooking method is compromised. With less steam the heat from below becomes more of a factor, and that direct heat is what toughens and burns rice.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 27, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I get great results using the directions on the package, in a pot! It's pretty much the same as Taxlady's TNT method. Love brown rice.
> 
> As much as I love gadgets, not sure I could find the space for a rice maker.


 
I'm with you, I just follow the directions on the package and never had a problem!  


I used to have a rice cooker but it ended up breaking.  I loved it for steamed vegetables and rice but not everyone wants or has room for it.  I can definitely live without it but if I gain one again I won't complain.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> A tight fitting lid keeps the steam in. Steam is what cooks the rice. Thus the term "steamed rice." If the steam escapes then the cooking method is compromised. With less steam the heat from below becomes more of a factor, and that direct heat is what toughens and burns rice.



Yeah, I understand your theory. Did I mention that my rice comes out *perfect*?

I just don't want anyone to be too deterred from trying to cook brown rice if the lids on their pots aren't all that tight fitting. Yes, you want them snug, but do they have to be tight? And, as mentioned before, maybe we are just arguing about the definition of "tight fitting lid".


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 27, 2012)

MostlyWater said:


> i don't leave the rice steamer out opn the counter, tax lady. my 3 cup unit fits sweetly into a cabinet.


 
Mine's on the bottom of my pantry, right between my crock pot and my deep fryer and behind the bread machine.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I understand your theory. Did I mention that my rice comes out *perfect*?
> 
> I just don't want anyone to be too deterred from trying to cook brown rice if the lids on their pots aren't all that tight fitting. Yes, you want them snug, but do they have to be tight? And, as mentioned before, maybe we are just arguing about the definition of "tight fitting lid".



My rice comes out perfect too. Just sayin'. 

I did want to add a comment earlier about trying the package directions first.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 27, 2012)

lovelycook234 said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I really can't afford a rice cooker, so I'll stick to the old fashioned way. But, its still good to hear advice from all sides!


 
Check out the thrift stores.


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2012)

GLC said:


> Pretty clearly there are a lot of ideas of what people think steamed long grain white rice should be like. The brand distributors obvious think it sounds nice to say it's "fluffy," which I take to mean all grains cooked dry but distinctly intact and not sticking together at all. I don't like it "fluffy" and want it somewhat softer and "forkable." And if it's going to be placed in a bowl before or after the soup goes in, I want it of a consistency that a mass of it will scoop up and hold its shape.
> 
> The medium grain rissoto rices need to be able to cook for a time in liquid and still have separate grains, and they're left al dente so they don't clump. The "sticky" part leaves the rice and thickens the liquid.
> 
> ...


 
Sara Moulton has always said she is rice impaired. So she puts enough water in the pan like four times the needed amount that is stated on the package and dooks the rice until it is done. Then she drains it. Perfect rice. Now she is a trained chef and attended the CIA in New York. Yet she has no bones about admitting her shortcomings and cooking rice her way on TV. Go Sara!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2012)

When i finally could afford it, I bought a rice cooker.  Weekly, I cook white rice, brown rice, wild rice blend, sushi rice and oatmeal.  The machine is getting used 5 times in two days each week.  Once, I made the oatmeal too gummy, too much water.  But since, everything has come out perfect.  I'm thinking of trying some lentils.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 28, 2012)

That reminds me that I've on occasion steamed vegetables in my rice cooker, with good results.


----------

